# Challenge! Post a picture of yourself at 13, 15, 18, 20, 23 and 30



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Well obviously I'm only 22, so I can't go all the way up... I'll post when I get my computer back.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

This was waaay harder to do that I thought, given that most of my pics are not with me.

*13*










*15*










*18*










*20*










*23*










Whoo~


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Not exact ages, but I can play 

Don't have any from when I was 13 [not alone anyways]

*15*










*18*










*20*










*24*











*31*


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

It was actually surprisingly difficult not to find a picture of me in some ridiculous pose or duck face...

*13
*







*
15
*







*
18
*







I pretty much look exactly the same.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm gonna do 14, 16, 18, 20, and now... because those photos are more readily available to me. Also this is embarrassing but I'm masochistic.

14:









16:









18:









20:









Now (almost 22):









I was a bit of an ugly duckling back in the day...


----------



## esoterictimes (Mar 15, 2012)

viva said:


> I'm gonna do 14, 16, 18, 20, and now... because those photos are more readily available to me. Also this is embarrassing but I'm masochistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy kinda looks like a young Ron Perlman to me. And you weren't an ugly duckling, just a little goofy maybe. Everyone is when they're in their early teens. I have pictures of me and my brother wearing REALLY short shorts because my dad seemed to think they were in style at the time (maybe when he was younger they were in style, but not at the time we were wearing them). So embarrassing.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

@_Jawz_ you looked so badass at 18 y/o lol.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

@kagemitsu --- heh. Thanks, I guess .. yah. I got that a lot during high-school. And it was mostly some girls who would pretty much always let it slip in my presence, or as I walked by ... It was flattering and discomforting at the same time. One can only hear "He's sooo hot" a few times before it gets tedious and starts sounding fake.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Jawz said:


> Not exact ages, but I can play
> 
> Don't have any from when I was 13 [not alone anyways]
> 
> *15*


I love this picture xD! It's so cute! I want to give it hugs!

I also love this thread . I shall contribute when I have a photo at 13 scanned in.

And Viva, totally agree that you wern't an ugly duckling !


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Liminality said:


> I love this picture xD! It's so cute! I want to give it hugs!


I know! A little short... but it blows really well. Wait, we were talking about the fan right? 
@Jawz The one at eighteen makes me happy. roud:


----------



## Lightlilly (Mar 31, 2012)

13







braces XP









15















*18*















20

















That's as high as I can go v.v


Edit: beats challenge twice....what then


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Liminality said:


> I love this picture xD! It's so cute! I want to give it hugs!


You can hug the picture all you like --- but wouldn't it be kinda awkward hugging your monitor 



BlueGiraffe said:


> @_Jawz_ The one at eighteen makes me happy. roud:


And that makes me happy


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

Let's track the embarrassment through the years:

13









16 (bending the rules a bit sorry)









18 









...and here I am now at 20








Time marches on... amazing how old I feel at 20 but how much of a youngster I still am


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I don't have pictures of myself at the ages requested, but I can give you pictures from the age of 19. 









So this is 19 years old. I'm in the middle.  My friends and I were coming back from a concert and got bored at the trainstation. We decided to play on the "emo" hairstyles a little more and came up with something we called "The Grug". (cookies to whomever knows Grug!)









I was 21 in this picture.  I was feeling pretty proud of myself that day as I'd just gotten my learner's permit (late bloomer!).









23 in this one.  (and drunk out of my skull)









And 25 in this one.  

Next year I'll give you me at 27.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Can't find a 13-year-old picture, so will have to go from 12.

12:








15 (I'm on the left):









18 (on the right):









20:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have pics of me 13-16. I remember why, glasses & braces! I ran from cameras. Anyhoo, these are 17-30:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

13 (or 12?):









15:









18th Birthday:









20:


----------

